# The-Toe-Tapping-Impatient-I-Ordered-a-Fire-8.9-DELIVERY-DATE-TODAY!!!!!!!-Thread



## Betsy the Quilter

So, who wants to start toe-tapping with me?


Got all your accessories ordered, too?

Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre

Me! I have a DecalGirl skin ordered and I also ordered the official Amazon cover in the honey color (that won't come until December 21st).
Since I won't have a cover I'm going to make a sleeve for it. It kind of feels like getting ready for a new baby


----------



## intinst

tap Tap Tap
Just a cover ordered with mine. Kept my original fire, works great, but it seems small...


----------



## Seamonkey

I have the Logitech keyboard and the rapid charger and a warranty but still no case..

I do have an Oberon for my DX and could probably use that until I get something specific.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh yeah. . . . I'm due for delivery on the 21st. . . . I hadn't ordered a cover -- wasn't sure I'd want/need/like one. . .but I like the one for my PW and HD7 so well that I probably will. . . . need to decide what color. 

I already have the rapid charger and a bluetooth keyboard. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I'm  waiting to see what someone who orders the official cover has to say about it....

I have the rapid charger and figure my Apple bluetooth will work just fine with it.

It's going to be a long just-under-three weeks....    So close but still so far!

I've ordered the 4G version.

Betsy


----------



## love2read

I've ordered the 8.9" 32 GB with a delivery estimate of Nov. 21. I'm starting to get impatient  

I stopped at Best Buy today to look at the Paperwhite just to get my new kindle fix. It's tempting to order one of those but I don't think it will get much use because I love my original Fire.

I have a rapid charger and want to order a cover but can't decide the color. So far I'm not loving the color choices so I may wait until other companies offer them. I saw a purple Belkin cover for the 7" Fire HD at Best Buy today that I liked the color but I like the idea of the cover turning on the device. 

I was doing fine waiting for the release until November came. Now I just wish Amazon would do a surprise early release.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

love2read said:


> I was doing fine waiting for the release until November came. Now I just wish Amazon would do a surprise early release.


Yes, I was fine until today...hence the thread!

I keep browsing the accessories on Amazon...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. .. me too. . . . .doesn't look like they have the 8.9HD case in the purple, so I'm considering the fuschia. . . . . or maybe honey.

Betsy, didn't you get honey for your PW?. . . definitely want to have a look at it. . . .make sure it's not too much in the direction of chartreuse. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's not chartruese at all...it's a very warm yellow-gold.  Honestly, it kind of reminds me of my old Harvest Gold kitchen in a good way.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not chartruese at all...it's a very warm yellow-gold. Honestly, it kind of reminds me of my old Harvest Gold kitchen in a good way.
> 
> Betsy


Really? There's a good way to be reminded of Harvest Gold?   (Actually, it was better than Avocado!  )

Seriously, though. . . I'd love to have a look. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? There's a good way to be reminded of Harvest Gold?   (Actually, it was better than Avocado!  )
> 
> Seriously, though. . . I'd love to have a look. . . . .


Well, I was planning on bringing it to lunch...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I was planning on bringing it to lunch...
> 
> Betsy


Oh! Yeah. . . .almost forgot about that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Almost?


Off to look at accessories again. Surely there's something else I need...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Almost?
> 
> 
> Off to look at accessories again. Surely there's something else I need...
> 
> Betsy


I think I thought it was farther away . . . . last time I thought about it, it wasn't until November, so I put it out of my mind. 

I'm just contemplating a cover. . .got the powerfast charger. . . .plus many others. . . . what else would you suggest I shop for?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do you have a big enough purse to carry it in if you go out?  All of your other devices are smaller....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a $99 used capacitive stylus set for you:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0089E5R0W/ref=sr_1_9_olp?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351823165&sr=1-9&condition=used&tag=kbpst-20



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm waiting until mine arrives to then purse shop.  The purse/tote I used when I was carrying my DX all the time, has seen better days so isn't in current use; thus I need something bigger than what I'm currently using with my current fire.

I wasn't all that interested in the official case, though the on-off feature is interesting.  The only color I kind of liked was navy and it isn't that exciting.

As for surprise early delivery, that can be troublesome.  I'm planning to be home the day of delivery but often am schedued on other days and when they suddenly say oh, we shipped early, that can create some danger with something sitting on the front step, or with the price of the 4G (32, not 64)  it might cross the line into requiring a signature.

The 7-11 next to our complex is one with the Amazon lockers installed but I don't know much about how to use them.  (The guy at the 7-11 just said "rich people" and shook his head.. he doesn't seem to think much of the idea).


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a $99 used capacitive stylus set for you:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0089E5R0W/ref=sr_1_9_olp?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351823165&sr=1-9&condition=used&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


What are they made of, gold, silver, frankincense, myrrh??

LOL..


----------



## Broadus

You want have to toe tap much longer, Betsy. I just found out the hard way that the 8.9 has left the warehouse: I tried to cancel my pre-order. I kept getting an problem message, so I went onto Amazon Chat and a customer rep checked on it and said it had left the warehouse and I could refuse it or contact customer service when I received an email confirmation and they would put in a refusal for me with the carrier.

BTW, mine wasn't scheduled to be delivered (or was that shipped) till something like November 29-December 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm....

Does your order status say "Shipping Soon?"  I'm thinking not or you wouldn't have tried to cancel?  Mine still says "Not Yet Shipped."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> What are they made of, gold, silver, frankincense, myrrh??
> 
> LOL..


LOL! One of each...

The item reminds me of a Far Side cartoon of a spider who built a web across a sliding board, with a fat kid just getting ready to slide down. "Just this one and I'm set!" said the spider.....

Found the cartoon:









Betsy


----------



## Broadus

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Does your order status say "Shipping Soon?" I'm thinking not or you wouldn't have tried to cancel? Mine still says "Not Yet Shipped."
> 
> Betsy


You are correct. Not only does it say "Not yet shipped," it also has "Delivery estimate Wednesday November 28, 2012 - Monday December 3, 2012." Strange that I cannot cancel, but the customer service rep tried and said it had left the warehouse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess they're staging them so they can be sure of delivery on time...

Maybe they'll be delivered on release day. 

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Still says not yet shipped, BUT on "Manage Your devices" it let me change the name and I have been able to select it for a couple of sample downloads. Won't be long now. (I hope)

ETA: Oh, and I got the Blue Tooth keypad from Logitech.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I changed the name of mine ages ago...can't remember when; I hadn't noticed I can send stuff to it.

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

I am on watch for my 7-inch Fire, may I toe-tap with you all? It's lonely out here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sure, Seleya, join the party!

Which 7 incher did you get?  (That doesn't sound quite right, as I type it....oh, well. )

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

The HD, and...may everybody toe-tapping be as short as mine.   Hestia is here already and she's a beauty!

Now on to wait for her persimmon case...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for it getting there!  Is it 32GB?

Love her name and I'm thinking of the persimmon for my Fire 4G if I get the Amazon cover...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No change on my MYK page or order page.  Still not yet shipped, est. delivery Nov 21.  I renamed mine ages ago, still no email address.  I can send purchased books to it. . .still not listed as a device for buying apps.  I can not send personal docs via Send To Kindle yet.

And the other one I ordered first is also still showing on MYK though I cancelled that order long ago.  I'm not deleting it until I get the one so I'm sure I delete the one I'm NOT getting

I believe I have a bag large enough, and several stylii. . . .thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What, the $99 stylus set wasn't tempting?


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What, the $99 stylus set wasn't tempting?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well. . .there's splurging and there's splurging. 

I could spend half that for a cover, after all? And probably a purse TOO!


----------



## Seleya

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay for it getting there! Is it 32GB?
> 
> Love her name and I'm thinking of the persimmon for my Fire 4G if I get the Amazon cover...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, 32 GB. I had considered to call her Brighid, but then decided I wanted a more 'homely' kind of fire .

I took my time to decide on a cover, but the persimmon kept calling to me, something different from my usual dark colors. I can't wait for it to arrive, at the moment I'm a bit nervous when handling Hestia.


----------



## Broadus

Just a follow-up for you toe tappers.   Another CS rep did not realize I was trying to cancel and instead upgraded my shipping to One Day and moved up the anticipated delivery day to November 20, so that must be when you can expect them.

As an update to my particular situation, a wonderful CS rep phoned me this morning, did his stuff and successfully cancelled my order, something that was not possible to do online for some reason and that the rep on chat seemed unable to do.

The reason I cancelled has nothing to do with the device itself--it looks great. There are some apps I really want that Amazon and Google Play do not carry, so I ordered a 32GB refurbished (though it may well be new) iPad 3 today for $469 plus tax ($130 discount)--Apple-certified with a full warranty. Apple is trying to clear out the 3rd gen. since they released the slightly updated 4th gen.

And again--Amazon's customer service is outstanding, as you all know.

Hope you get your Fire 8.9's soon and that they are all you anticipate and more.


----------



## krm0789

Does anyone know if you're now able to switch launchers on the smaller HD? My understanding was that you couldn't initially, but I'm wondering if that's changed since that's the only thing holding me back from joining this herd once financially feasible


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This article may be of interest to you, krm0789!

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/09/20/an-alternate-homescreen-launcher-for-kindle-fire-hd-that-works-video/

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I have the Powerfast Chargers & stylus. I don't have a delivery date on my honey cover, I ordered in Sept. I ordered the 32, wifi version. I will eventually have to order another brand of headphones, as mine, the Zenex, which is really great, does not work well with my music on the Fire HD. I am a little bit nervous about getting the larger version now, as my comcast email loads so slowly on the 7" HD Fire. When I click on each email, I have to wait for the circle to turn 5 -7 times or so. I have better luck loading my AOL email. If this happens on the 8.9, I am not sure if I will keep it.


----------



## krm0789

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This article may be of interest to you, krm0789!
> 
> http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/09/20/an-alternate-homescreen-launcher-for-kindle-fire-hd-that-works-video/
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I think that'd be good enough, & I just researched covers & the 8.9" just looks so darn pretty in the cases, so... time to start saving. Enablers, all of you!


----------



## Toby

I do love my Amazon Covers that I have for my (Fuschia) PW & (Honey) Fire HD. You will be very happy.


----------



## Seamonkey

Looking at available covers. I definitely don't want corner straps, and all the M Edge seem to have those, but Marware has some very attractive seeming cases in great colors(not the honey or blue, unfortunately)that allow rotation of the device on the stand, claim to have the on off feature, and seems to even be lighter than the Amazon covers. Cannot tell if there is magnetic closure, though
I'm seriously considering the Marware cover or maybe both and then choose.


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, order up!  Pink Marware, Blue Amazon.  Super Saver on each order; we'll see which comes first and which wins me over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, like that...and it seems lighter than the Amazon version.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Both are "on order.. we'll send you an email when we determine shipping date" .. I opted for super saver so it may be awhile.

I'm used to the swivel concept for my current Fire and I'm spoiled.  Mine isnt a Marware (who knows.. it was inexpensive, black, with no name, though the name was known when I ordered) and the new cases sure look nice, both the Amazon and the Marware.

Lighter is good!


----------



## tmac082970

This is the cover that I have and I really like it. It holds the Fire HD very securely. The swivel option is very handy and it does have a magnet in the cover for the on/off feature. That being said, there are a couple of things that should be mentioned. The HD's power jack winds up on the hinge side so you have to charge with cover open. Not a biggie but... 

Also, some apps open in only one orientation. If you are holding the HD open with the cover on the left, these apps will open upside down. There are cut outs in the case for the power and HDMI ports as well as the microphone on the other side so you can't just put the HD in "upside down" without losing access to them.  I almost returned the cover but decided these shortcomings weren't deal breakers.

I'll be interested to see what you think.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> OK, order up! Pink Marware, Blue Amazon. Super Saver on each order; we'll see which comes first and which wins me over.


I'm interested to know if the Amazon case for the 8.9" Fire really weights the pound they say it does on the product page. I'm not really interested in adding that much weight to my Fire...

Betsy


----------



## MoSo

I bought the fast charger (rated at 1.8amps, btw) and the Amazon cover (the same type and style as the Paperwhite cover - the device snaps in and has a magnetic closure that turns it "off" and "on"). The fast charger is great, but I find that I tend to use the device without the cover, which very slightly muffles the speaker if it is folded all the way back. Since the speakers are good (not great), any muffling is bad. I'd say my main uses for the Fire HD have been, in order: streaming music (mostly Pandora, Spotify), reading the web, playing games, watching video.

If I am watching video, I just use an old wooden book stand. Because of the odd choice to put the charger port on the bottom, the charger cable head gets in the way while trying to use the case as a stand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting point about folding back the cover affecting the speaker output.  I have a stand I use for my iPad and that I'm planning on using for the Fire, which means I would typically turn the cover back.  On the other hand, I rarely turn the volume on my devices up very loudly....

Hmmm....

Just over two weeks until the 8.9" Fires ship, yay!

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

I ordered the fast charger, and I have a Decalgirl skin in my shopping cart.  I'm going to make a cover, and I'd better get started on that soon.  I'm so excited for this Fire!


----------



## sunfiregirl

Talk about impatient...I'm about to go ballistic!!! I ordered the 8.9, then cancelled & re-ordered on Oct 4th..one day shipping...delivery estimate was saying Nov 21st for the longest time. I just checked my account & the delivery has been pushed back to Dec 5th!!!! What gives?!?!? At this rate I will just go buy a 7 inch at Best Buy..ugh! Sorry, but I'm just frustrated


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaaargh...

Have you checked with Kindle CS? (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Hope it's an error and you stil get it on time!

Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre

My Decalgirl skin for the 8.9" came today! I have this one:

http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/1462/Autumn-Days

I think it will coordinate well with the honey case. I also chose it because it looks good in either portrait or landscape orientation. It also has given me a good idea of how big the 8.9" is


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, nice skin! And nice justification for ordering one. 

Betsy


----------



## sosha

I went and looked at the minipad over the weekend.  Not impressed.  Can't wait to get my 8.9 and march down to the Apple Store to Compare. 😜😜😜


----------



## sosha

Oh yeah.....I've ordered the persimmon cover for it.  Have A hand stylus, and mag skins for the wall.


----------



## novembersfyre

It's getting so close! My date still says November 21st!  I wish the skins were reusable. They have so many beautiful ones that it was hard to decide.


----------



## sunfiregirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaaargh...
> 
> Have you checked with Kindle CS? (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )
> 
> Hope it's an error and you stil get it on time!
> 
> Betsy


I did check w/them this morning after I noticed it...they said they can see no reason why the date changed, so they are having their technical team look into it & will get back to me in about a week.... this is so annoying tho! Ugh!


----------



## Patricia

I think I'm going to have to cancel my order for the 8.9 Fire that I ordered in Sept.  I have no idea when I'll be back in my house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> I think I'm going to have to cancel my order for the 8.9 Fire that I ordered in Sept. I have no idea when I'll be back in my house.


Can't you have it delivered somewhere else? Or is it just to much to deal with with the other issues?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Two weeks til release date!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## love2read

Well, to help the time go faster to release date I did something crazy.

I stopped at a local Staples and realized they had a Paperwhite in stock and bought it!!!

I have the original Kindle Fire and sold my K3 this past summer. 

I don't know what I'm going to do with 3 kindles but so far I'm loving the Paperwhite!

Thanks a lot all you enablers. I know it's all your fault somehow


----------



## love2read

Of course that meant a new cover so I just ordered a Persimmon Amazon Cover!

I also ordered the Honey colored one for the 8.9" Kindle coming in 2 weeks but was sad to see the estimated arrival date for this color is Dec 21. I'm not sure if I'll buy a different color instead because I don't want to go that long with my Kindle unprotected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, love2read!

I have more than three Kindles.  You need a backup, and one to lend to friends.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

2 Weeks. . . . . . . . and counting. . . . . 

Oddly, I just bought a book and noticed that, via MYK, the HD8.9 is not available as a 'deliver to' device, but it IS available as a 'deliver to' device from a book's product page.  Interesting that the behavior is different.


----------



## love2read

You're right! I just looked yesterday and my 8.9" Fire was greyed out on the Kindle books product page but today it is black. It's still probably useless to hope that Amazon will release a little early but I'm going to hope anyway.


----------



## love2read

I also told myself two months ago that I would not start watching my shipping status until the day before the expected shipping date but I have looked 2 or 3 times already!

I'm going to wear a hole in the floor with all this toe-tapping


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have sewing machine foot from tapping!

Amazon has always had the device available to send books to well before it was available for other things.  Wanna get you hooked buying books, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## love2read

I didn't realize they have allowed downloading 2 weeks before release day before.

Amazon is expert in building excitement. I couldn't possible want to return a device if it looks like mine, with my books, when I first turn it on.

But we still have 2 full weeks before expected delivery. What to do now? I should probably get a jump on holiday stuff since I won't want to do much the first few days of receiving the new Fire. Nah, off to read on my new Paperwhite


----------



## cleee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't you have it delivered somewhere else? Or is it just to much to deal with with the other issues?
> 
> Betsy


I would venture to say that shelters do not accept packages. There are many areas in which deliveries have been suspended since the storm. The devastation/looting around here is being under-reported. If she lives anywhere near me, I'd say that the despair coupled with the priority of replacing essentials is probably why she has to cancel her order.

I hope she is okay.


----------



## BTackitt

Sadly, I cancelled my new 32GB 8.9" fire order last night. I just can't justify it at this time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

love2read said:


> I didn't realize they have allowed downloading 2 weeks before release day before.
> 
> Amazon is expert in building excitement. I couldn't possible want to return a device if it looks like mine, with my books, when I first turn it on.
> 
> But we still have 2 full weeks before expected delivery. What to do now? I should probably get a jump on holiday stuff since I won't want to do much the first few days of receiving the new Fire. Nah, off to read on my new Paperwhite


Generally, they allow sending to it from the moment it's live on your account. . . . but what I hadn't realized is that's only available from the book product page. It's not showing if you go to a book you already have on MYK. And it's not an eligible device for the App store either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cleee said:


> I would venture to say that shelters do not accept packages. There are many areas in which deliveries have been suspended since the storm. The devastation/looting around here is being under-reported. If she lives anywhere near me, I'd say that the despair coupled with the priority of replacing essentials is probably why she has to cancel her order.
> 
> I hope she is okay.


I agree, I would guess that shelters do not accept packages, and that it probably isn't the right time with everything else going on (as I said in my post), but if the only reason for cancelling it was not being home, I was thinking that there might be a friend or relative somewhere else that could take delivery. But definitely not something that would be the highest priority.

Thoughts and prayers to all of you hit by Hurricane Sandy. I'm sure I can't even imagine the full story of what's happening where you are.

Betsy


----------



## Geemont

Oh yeah, I did order one of those.  Almost forgot.

I haven't ordered any accessories yet.  I'll probably wait and get an Oberon cover and speed charger.  And remove the ads.  Those gotta go.


----------



## LaRita

I've been impatient to get my 1st Fire too...unforturnately it became necessary to replace my home computer this week, so I had to cancel my Fire order.  Sigh.  Maybe for my birthday next summer.  

In the meantime, I'll enjoy reading about all of your Fire fun!


----------



## Jesslyn

sosha said:


> Oh yeah.....I've ordered the persimmon cover for it. Have A hand stylus, and mag skins for the wall.


I love my Hand stylus and was sooo glad I got in on the Kickstarter project since I can't see paying $30 for one and another $5 for shipping.

I've failed in my resolve not to look at the shipping status. Since I've been in the Kindle game since 2008, I know full well that nothing is going to happen until I have a Serial number, all I can do is let out another heavy sigh and hope that they ship early. However, I've been purchasing apps like crazy. Plus, I've been re-purchasing a lot of the apps I have on my phone in the Play store and pulling off all the .APK files for the apps not in the Amazon store.

I've been using the ADWLauncher for over a year and am really happy that it works on the Fire. I really detested that carousel and wish they (Amazon) would allow an 'Advanced' option for a grid display. I would even go for a customized Amazon grid with widgets for VOD, Kindle books, Recommendations, etc.
(Hmmmmm--think I'll send them an email.)

Is is 11/20 yet? *looks around*


----------



## love2read

Geemont, "Almost Forgot"?   I can't imagine. Hopefully you will enjoy it when it arrives.

LaRita, So sorry to hear that you had to cancel your order. Hopefully your new computer is awesome. I'm sure you'll enjoy that too.


Jesslyn, what is a hand stylus? Is that different from a regular stylus?

I would like to see a few changes in the carousel, like it not automatically showing every book on my account, but I have gotten used to it. I just got the Paperwhite a few days ago and thought I would really be glad to have collections back but I realized I would rather not keeps so many books on it and just see the covers. So I guess the Carousel has influenced me in that area.

We are down to 13 days to estimated arrival date! I still hope Amazon chooses to send them out a day or two earlier so that I'm not focusing on my new Fire on Thanksgiving day. I will have to force myself to leave it at home so that I'm not focusing on a screen that whole day


----------



## Jesslyn

love2read said:


> Geemont, "Almost Forgot"?  I can't imagine. Hopefully you will enjoy it when it arrives.
> 
> LaRita, So sorry to hear that you had to cancel your order. Hopefully your new computer is awesome. I'm sure you'll enjoy that too.
> 
> Jesslyn, what is a hand stylus? Is that different from a regular stylus?
> 
> I would like to see a few changes in the carousel, like it not automatically showing every book on my account, but I have gotten used to it. I just got the Paperwhite a few days ago and thought I would really be glad to have collections back but I realized I would rather not keeps so many books on it and just see the covers. So I guess the Carousel has influenced me in that area.
> 
> We are down to 13 days to estimated arrival date! I still hope Amazon chooses to send them out a day or two earlier so that I'm not focusing on my new Fire on Thanksgiving day. I will have to force myself to leave it at home so that I'm not focusing on a screen that whole day


You can see the hand stylus here: http://handstylus.com It has a smaller 'point' than the traditional stylus and like a pen is retractable. In addition, they sell extra points for it. If it is in your budget, I highly recommend it.

You guys have ruined me 
I just ordered the lighter weight Marware cover and a skin.


----------



## mark1529

so i just went to amazon and they said my hd fire will ship around december 3rd??
is this about right?? anybody hear anything different 
even with one day shipping??
thanks


----------



## Jesslyn

Mine still says delivery on 11/21


----------



## novembersfyre

Jesslyn said:


> Mine still says delivery on 11/21


Same here


----------



## Geemont

love2read said:


> Geemont, "Almost Forgot"?  I can't imagine. Hopefully you will enjoy it when it arrives.


Maybe the French author who proposed an irony punctuation mark had the right idea. Or was being ironic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mark1529 said:


> so i just went to amazon and they said my hd fire will ship around december 3rd??
> is this about right?? anybody hear anything different
> even with one day shipping??
> thanks


When did you order, Mark? Amazon's site says orders now won't be delivered until Dec 3rd.


> Pre-order Now
> Due to popular demand, orders placed today are expected to ship the week of December 3rd.
> Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services.


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine still says November 21.


----------



## mark1529

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When did you order, Mark? Amazon's site says orders now won't be delivered until Dec 3rd.
> Betsy


betsy october 24th

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the delivery date has changed to Dec 3rd from when you bought it?  What was your original delivery date?

Betsy


----------



## mark1529

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the delivery date has changed to Dec 3rd from when you bought it? What was your original delivery date?
> 
> Betsy


don't remember for sure but i know i changed the shipping method because you guys were talking about getting it faster and you convinced me ...i thought it was around the 25th or 27th


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The original ship date with free shipping was November 25th, I believe. If you changed the shipping speed to one day, it should have gone to November 21st because of the holiday.

When you changed the shipping speed, what delivery date did it give you? And now, to be clear, when you go into your open orders, it's saying December 3rd?

You can call Customer Service (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.) but I don't think others who have had this happen have had very good luck that way. On the other hand, some ended up getting their Kindles on the original due date despite what the due date said.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When I ordered my big HD (within a day of the announcement), the original delivery date was Nov 26: the Monday after the Thanksgiving day long weekend in the US.  

I switched shipping, some time ago, to 1-day (I have Prime which is automatically 2-day delivery, so it only cost me an extra $3.99) and that moved the delivery date to November 21 -- 'one day' earlier when you discount the 'non-business' days of Thanksgiving, the Friday after, and the two weekend days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann, I had one-day shipping from the start...

Betsy


----------



## mark1529

ok betsy
all is well i just checked once more and they must have updated my info cuz now it says november 21st 
thanks for all the help


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I ordered on September 6 during the announcement (on a hospital wifi with my slow laptop I'd lugged along.. finally went bonkers trying to even refresh pages on KB to get info.. of course was waiting for the info on the big tablet .. so I thought.. uh, wait, I have my Kindle Fire here, used that to actually order.  And opted for the one day shipping to get that early date.  Seems so long ago..

I ordered two cases on November 2.. didn't bother with one day shipping but once I have the Fire and the one month of prime I might see about upgrading..  anyway, two covers.

Marware Revolve Portrait and Landscaope Standing Case (pink) delivery estimate Nov 28-Dec 3

Amazon Kindle Fire HD 8.9 Standing Leather Case, Ink Blue deliver estimate Dec 3 - Dec 5. 

I wonder when the free month of prime actually begins...  I know... I can always call CS but I'm too lazy at the moment.

The Marware


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Release date is one week from today!


tap, tap, tap, tap-tap-tap-taptaptaptaptaptataptaptap........


Still pondering covers...

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

I finished making my cover.  My skin has arrived.  Is it next week yet


----------



## Jesslyn

I have found that the low-profile covers are the best ones for me.  They add the least amount of weight and bulk to the device and usually are easy to pop on/off if I need to.  I have had an 8.9 inch tablet for a year now and take it with me everywhere and the Fire is a LOT heavier than my current one, so I know that while I need a cover, I need a really light cover.


...still no serial number...sigh...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, one week from today we should have our Fire 4Gs in our hot little hands....

tappity-tappity-tap-tap


----------



## Geemont

Mine still has a delivery date of the 26th with Prime shipping.


----------



## Jesslyn

To use my daughter's venacular - This waiting is freaking me out!  

Time is moving way too slow.  I look at least twice a day for a serial number....still nothing....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geemont said:


> Mine still has a delivery date of the 26th with Prime shipping.


When I ordered mine, I asked for one-day shipping; because of the US holiday, it bumped it up five days. I'd be leary of changing anything on your order at this point, though.....

Betsy


----------



## love2read

I bumped it up to one day shipping too. Since I only had to pay an extra $3.99 because I have Prime, it was well worth it to jump up 5 days in shipping.

Although I'm still holding out hope that they will be eager to make customers happy and start shipping Sunday evening or Monday.

So maybe we'll have them on Tuesday.

I don't really understand Amazon's release date anyways. I would think they wouldn't want to add so much more shipping into their busiest shipping days of the year. Why send all these tablets out 2 day and regular shipping over Thanksgiving weekend?

So maybe our serial numbers and shipping soon status will change this weekend so Amazon can get a jump on all rest of the weekend to come.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

love2read said:


> I bumped it up to one day shipping too. Since I only had to pay an extra $3.99 because I have Prime, it was well worth it to jump up 5 days in shipping.
> 
> Although I'm still holding out hope that they will be eager to make customers happy and start shipping Sunday evening or Monday.
> 
> So maybe we'll have them on Tuesday.
> 
> I don't really understand Amazon's release date anyways. I would think they wouldn't want to add so much more shipping into their busiest shipping days of the year. Why send all these tablets out 2 day and regular shipping over Thanksgiving weekend?
> 
> So maybe our serial numbers and shipping soon status will change this weekend so Amazon can get a jump on all rest of the weekend to come.


I like the way you think! Would love to see my Fire Tuesday. 

And if regular kindle history is any guide, they very often do get the one-day prime people their devices ON release day, and the 2 day (regular) prime people their devices the next. Crossing all available appendages.


----------



## Tatiana

I ordered the 8.9 Fire for DH and DS about 2 hours after ordering opened on  9/6, they were to be early Christmas gifts.  Originally they were to arrive on the 26th.  Today delivery switched to the 21st.  DS is upset because now DH has decreed that they won't be early gifts, but the recipients will receive them on Christmas Day.


----------



## Jesslyn

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like the way you think! Would love to see my Fire Tuesday.
> 
> And if regular kindle history is any guide, they very often do get the one-day prime people their devices ON release day, and the 2 day (regular) prime people their devices the next. Crossing all available appendages.


From your mouth post to God's ears!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jesslyn said:


> From your mouth post to God's ears!


Or even God's _eyes_!


----------



## lindnet

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like the way you think! Would love to see my Fire Tuesday.
> 
> And if regular kindle history is any guide, they very often do get the one-day prime people their devices ON release day, and the 2 day (regular) prime people their devices the next. Crossing all available appendages.


This didn't work for the PW's, though.  I'd like to have mine early too.....I forgot it was coming and took that day off work! (it's being delivered to my work)


----------



## sunfiregirl

Just an update to my situation...I spoke with Amazon CS again about my order & they took off the $3.99 charge for the one day shipping AND they managed to get my shipping date back to Nov 21st!!! So I'm a totally happy camper!!  But I woke up this morning & checked my bank account since it's pay day & saw the pending charge of $299 ....so I went over to Amazon & my Fire HD now says shipping soon, but still no serial number... just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat?? Maybe we will get them on release day? Or...*gasp* early!?!?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, sunfiregirl!

Mine still says "Not Yet Shipped."  But, given the weekend is in there, it doesn't surprise me that some are starting to be changed over.  *Keeps fingers crossed.*

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, sunfiregirl!
> 
> Mine still says "Not Yet Shipped." But, given the weekend is in there, it doesn't surprise me that some are starting to be changed over. *Keeps fingers crossed.*
> 
> Betsy


I hope this isn't just a teasing kinda thing but, even if it is, we only have 5 more days til release day anyway! Hope everyone starts seeing changes in their shipping status! I'm getting so excited!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I will be obsessively checking my shipping status now.  Thanks a lot!    

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Shipping Soon is good, right??  Hurry hurry hurry hurry hurry!!   

Mine says shipping soon, so I hope I get it early!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaaargh!!!!!

*checks status*

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I will be obsessively checking my shipping status now. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Betsy


Lol!! Sorry Betsy  I bet yours will say "Shipping Soon" shortly too... or maybe Amazon is just teasing a few of us... It seems kinda early for a shipping soon status so I'm not getting my hopes up but seeing the pending charge on my bank account kinda makes me think otherwise...I'm sooo confused LOL!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still at 'not yet shipped'.

That means I could still cancel it, right?  

Actually. . . .I should go order a cover. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to use the sleeve for my iPad that I haven't used much until I hear some feedback on the covers.

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana

Accounts have been debited and they are "Shipping Soon"!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate all of you.

*puts head on desk and starts to cry.*

   

Betsy


----------



## love2read

Mine Switched to SHIPPING SOON!!!!! Now how am I supposed to get anything done. 

I knew Amazon wouldn't wait till Tuesday to start shipping!!!!!

Still no serial number though.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate all of you.
> 
> *puts head on desk and starts to cry.*
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Saw all this so I checked my shipping status...The cover is shipping soon. The cover. The Fire is still "Not Yet Shipped." Hope I'm not left to sadly stare at the cover before I get my Fire .


----------



## Jesslyn

Squeeeee!!!!! 

Mine has been charged and status changed to Shipping Soon. Also, my beauteous cover and skin should arrive 11/21 and are also Shipping soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From another thread, it sounds like the non 4Gs are the ones being shipped first?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Yes, see here: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57550239-94/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-8.9-ships-today-earlier-than-planned/

I forgot the link I was so excited.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes, Betsy.  You and I are left behind.   Hardly seems fair, does it.


----------



## Geemont

Mine now says one day shipping due Nov 21.

I hope my wife doesn't "steal" my Fire they way she now "owns" my iPad.


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm sorry for you 4G'ers, but I just have to squeal, because I got a shipping notice, and should have my new big Fire TOMORROW!


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes, Betsy. You and I are left behind.  Hardly seems fair, does it.


Doesn't bother me...much.


----------



## BruceS

Mine has been shipped from Phoenix, AZ and says it is due to be delivered tomorrow.

That is 1 day shipping even though I only had 2 day Prime shipping selected.


----------



## Jesslyn

GreenThumb said:


> I'm sorry for you 4G'ers, but I just have to squeal, because I got a shipping notice, and should have my new big Fire TOMORROW!


I never get anything early, but I'm shuffling off to look anyway....


----------



## Jesslyn

...sigh....

In a fit of wordless, bitter jealousy, let me express my hatred for everyone getting their's early.  ***runs off to cry in the corner***


----------



## novembersfyre

Mine is also shipping from Arizona and it will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!

Just for the record mine is not a 4G.  However, I have ordered two cases and it looks like the earliest I will get one of those will be next Wednesday.


----------



## sebat

Just received an email saying it shipped. It ended up being just the cover since I've got the 4G on order. I'll have my cover tomorrow.  I've never understood why they ship covers early when they are ordered with the device. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Saw all this so I checked my shipping status...The cover is shipping soon. The cover. The Fire is still "Not Yet Shipped." Hope I'm not left to sadly stare at the cover before I get my Fire .


Looks like I have a bit of premonition: The blasted cover will be here tomorrow. No shipping information on the Fire 4G yet.


----------



## novembersfyre

intinst said:


> Looks like I have a bit of premonition: The blasted cover will be here tomorrow. No shipping information on the Fire 4G yet.


It seems like those of us who are getting their Fire HDs tomorrow are not getting the covers. I guess they are sending the covers to people who are not getting their devices! You 4G people will be happy in a few more days and in the meanwhile I'll have to be very, very careful with my new Fire HD until my cover arrives


----------



## Jesslyn

I'm going to be really irritated if I can walk into a Best Buy tomorrow and get one, but mine is not shipped. 

Sent from my TMo Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## love2read

Will my current Original Fire Apps work on the new 8.9" devices or do we need to wait for them to be remade to fit a bigger screen size?

Also, even though I'm in Ohio, mine shipped from Arizona too.


----------



## Jesslyn

I just realized that EVERYBODY should be getting their Kindle HDs tomorrow--not just a lucky few.  Amazon sent out a press release that they are shipping today.  So I guess it will be an UNlucky few who won't get them, not the opposite.


----------



## Tatiana

The Fires have shipped and will be here tomorrow...but won't be seen by their owners until Christmas morning.


----------



## lindnet

Mine will be here tomorrow.  Wait.....you mean I didn't HAVE to pay for 1 day shipping and I would have gotten it anyway?

Oh well, I'm happy anyway!!


----------



## sunfiregirl

Mine still says "Shipping Soon" but it's a step in the right direction  Just waiting for the email that it has actually been shipped...would love to have it tomorrow, in time for the weekend to play, but I'm not complaining at all since it wasn't even due to be shipped until the 20th 

I do feel bad for all you 4G'ers tho  They should ship them all at once, but I guess that's wishful thinking


----------



## Jesslyn

...sigh...no notice, change in shipping status or serial number yet....

1. Denial 
2. Anger
3. Bargaining
4. Depression <----------------I'm here
5. Acceptance

-------------------------
On a happier note, remembering my 1st Kindle watch--waiting for the K2 that replaced my original Kindle. Here's a blast from the past posted by me on February 23, 2009, 02:15:47 PM:
-----------------
Despite the fact that dozens of customers have reported receiving shipping notices, Amazon waited until late today to make it official. Press release excerpt, full version on Amazon site. 
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1259101&highlight=

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 23, 2009-- Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN) today announced it is shipping Amazon Kindle 2. Already the No. 1 seller in Electronics on the Amazon.com Web site in just 15 days since it was introduced on Feb. 9, Kindle 2 offers revolutionary wireless delivery of content in a new slim design with longer battery life, faster page turns, over seven times more storage, sharper images and a new read-to-me feature. Kindle 2 began shipping today to customers who were in line for the original Kindle and customers who pre-ordered beginning Feb. 9. New orders placed today will be released for immediate shipping.

"The response from customers to Kindle 2 has been tremendous. In order to ensure we ship Kindle 2 by the original ship day of Feb. 24, we started shipping one day early," said Ian Freed, vice president, Amazon Kindle. "We're excited about the new design and features of Kindle 2, and we think our customers will be too."


----------



## Seamonkey

I was so excited when I saw that press release, but then saw that the 4G Fires would still ship next week.  Arrgh.  And I ordered my covers more recently so those are due even later.  I do have an Oberon for my DX that might work in the interim..  

Not Yet Shipped... delivery est Nov21.

Which means that since I hope it comes on the 20th, I couldn't volunteer to drive on either day..  the last thing I want is for them to say they cannot leave it on the step.. and I really don't want it on the step.

The 7-11 on the corner has the mysterious Amazon Lockers but I haven't heard anything from Amazon about them and don't want to chance that..  The concept is good.. a safe delivery space that is open long hours.  The guy at the 7-11 just muttered "rich people" when I  noted the lockers..

I'm getting twitchy.

For my K1 I didn't even pay for shipping.. free supersaver, but I didn't know what I was missing and was still telling myself I could send it back.  SNORT!


----------



## Geemont

Shipping Notice! Due Nov. 19.



> November 15, 2012 07:27:08 PM Breinigsville PA US


----------



## GhiiZhar

My 32gb WiFi is on the way, but the Persimmon cover does not ship until Dec 4. It seems cover ship dates are dependant upon color. If I recall correctly, the Black, and the Blue covers are in stock and shipping now.


----------



## mark1529

HOLY SHEET!!!!!!!!!!!!
mines due tomorrow,what a great weekend


----------



## intinst

novembersfyre said:


> It seems like those of us who are getting their Fire HDs tomorrow are not getting the covers. I guess they are sending the covers to people who are not getting their devices! You 4G people will be happy in a few more days and in the meanwhile I'll have to be very, very careful with my new Fire HD until my cover arrives


----------



## sunfiregirl

Just woke up to the shipping notice!!! Due on Monday, the 19th! This could be a looooong weekend LOL!!!


----------



## cleee

What cases are folks buying for this? I got the Amazon standing one in black. Thankfully it was in stock yesterday because I realized I have no case for the new Fire that is hopefully making its way to the UPS truck right about now.


----------



## love2read

My new Kindle arrived in Cleveland this morning. It should be out for delivery soon  

I received a UPS package yesterday that didn't arrive until 6:42 PM. Today is going to be a long day. I'm not complaining though as I feel bad for all of you that have to wait until next week.

Hopefully I'll get a lot of exercise while pacing the floor!


----------



## sunfiregirl

love2read said:


> My new Kindle arrived in Cleveland this morning. It should be out for delivery soon
> 
> I received a UPS package yesterday that didn't arrive until 6:42 PM. Today is going to be a long day. I'm not complaining though as I feel bad for all of you that have to wait until next week.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a lot of exercise while pacing the floor!


Congrats! Can't wait to hear what you think of it!  Mine is due in on Monday


----------



## silenceiseverything

Mine is also out for delivery. It was a nice surprise considering I wasn't supposed to receive it until Nov. 26. Can't wait!


----------



## debml

Mine has shipped. I chose super saver shipping, but they upgraded me to one-day shipping and charged me for it! I'm not even in town all next week to be there when it arrives, so I certainly didn't want to pay extra for shipping!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Debmi, contact Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.) They'll certainly refund your shipping fee since you didn't requested one-day, based on my experience with Amazon.

Happy for y'all...frustrated that we're not all getting them at the same time. But I couldn't have enjoyed playing with mine as we're having the family over tomorrow for an early Thanksgiving.

Something is happening to my account, though. My initial order was for the Fire 4G and the superfast charger. The superfast charger was mailed ages ago, and has been the second thing ("Delivered") under "Open Orders" below the Fire 4G ever since. Twice today, the Fire has been at below the Superfast charger. First time that's happened since I ordered on Sep 6. Hmmmmm.....what could it mean?

Betsy


----------



## cleee

Mine just arrived with the black Amazon case. It's doing a software update.


----------



## novembersfyre

Mine is out for delivery. I had my doubts as it went from AZ to San Diego to  Ontario, CA then to Colorado. But it is here in my town on a truck someplace!!

I ordered the Marware Revolve case in purple. That will be delivered next Wednesday. I also ordered the official Amazon cover in honey which won't come until December 20th.


----------



## GreenThumb

Hmmmm.....my tracking info still says expected delivery is today, but it also says it is still en route to the UPS facility in Arizona.  No "out for delivery", and it is 6:15 p.m.  I think I got my hopes way up only to be dashed today.  *sob!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GreenThumb said:


> Hmmmm.....my tracking info still says expected delivery is today, but it also says it is still en route to the UPS facility in Arizona. No "out for delivery", and it is 6:15 p.m. I think I got my hopes way up only to be dashed today. *sob!*


I feel your pain, GreenThumb!


----------



## Seamonkey

How exciting to even have one delivered!!

I'm in the 4G, just be patient group and I'm NOT patient.


----------



## GreenThumb

*sigh*  Delivery has been rescheduled for Monday.  How disappointing.


----------



## Seamonkey

That really IS disappointing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, that's still earlier than the original delivery date...I know that's small comfort.  My 4G is still at the original delivery date...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Looks like I have a bit of premonition: The blasted cover will be here tomorrow. No shipping information on the Fire 4G yet.


Well the standard black Amazon cover is here and I must say, it looks pretty good. 
Not nearly as good as it would look with my FIRE in it, though!


----------



## GreenThumb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, that's still earlier than the original delivery date...I know that's small comfort. My 4G is still at the original delivery date...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, you're right. I will be thrilled to have it on Monday, especially since I have that day off and have to work all night on Wednesday, the original delivery date.

I just wish the carrot hadn't been dangled in front of me all day.  Off to try and get my 1-day shipping refunded....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Well the standard black Amazon cover is here and I must say, it looks pretty good.
> Not nearly as good as it would look with my FIRE in it, though!


Intinst, how much does it weigh? The Amazon site says a pound, which seems a lot...does it really weigh a pound?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Intinst, how much does it weigh? The Amazon site says a pound, which seems a lot...does it really weigh a pound?
> 
> Betsy


That's what I was going to say!. . . Please weigh it and share.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Intinst, how much does it weigh? The Amazon site says a pound, which seems a lot...does it really weigh a pound?
> 
> Betsy





Ann in Arlington said:


> That's what I was going to say!. . . Please weigh it and share.


Yep, it does weigh one pound...in some alternative universe where gravity on the planet is twice ours.  
Here in this existence, it comes in at seven and three quarter ounces.


----------



## mark1529

so i paid the extra money for one day shipping...........
fire arrived yesterday at noon
ups rang the door bell i was napping(i work nights) and didn't hear him
left the pickup notice, went to ups store at 4 pm fire still on truck
so i have to go today at 10 am again and pick it up   

lesson learned?.....i have no idea


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Yep, it does weigh one pound...in some alternative universe where gravity on the planet is twice ours.
> Here in this existence, it comes in at seven and three quarter ounces.


Ah. . .good. . .. I don't plan on visiting that universe so I think I'll go ahead and order the fuschia one. 

edit: well, rats.  The fuschia won't ship for 4 to 7 weeks. So either I wait, or decide if I'm willing to go with a different cover/color. Rats.


----------



## Geemont

It's here!


----------



## Seamonkey

I got an email from Amazon today.. actually it was from "Amazon Conversations".





As someone who owns Revolve for Kindle Fire HD..., can you help this fellow customer? 

Atl Chris asked 

"When the device is rotated to portrait position, it looks like part of its screen is obscured by the landscape-only case frame - ?" 

Answer this question  or I don't know 


Mark this question as inappropriate or not relevant.


Now, since Amazon has access to all my information, WHY would they ..well why would they send unsolicited email to begin with?  but why would they send this to me when not only is the cover still not shipped, but I don't have the device to put IN the cover?  

I clicked I don't know and then they gave me a chance to put in a question so I asked the above question as to why and said when I finally got both the 4G and the cover I would be discussing it on Kindleboards and would be happy to answer such questions.

Espceially frustrating since I want that Fire and want it not to be something I wreck two days waiting for and eeek if I missed the delivery on Wed I'd have to wreck Friday too, assuming the carrier was open that day.. no idea what carrier they will choose for me this time.  Each time is different.


----------



## Seamonkey

I think the 1 pound weights listed for several of the covers say shipping weight.

Geemont, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## rdjw

It's here! It's here! I checked my "pending orders" queue at Amazon yesterday, and it said delivery date 11/19. So I had a happy surprise today!
The first thing I had to do was turn off my wireless network's MAC filter so I could connect, and then it was oss to the races. Never had a fire before. Have a couple of other android tablets, but this feels like starting all over again. Can I use the USB-AC charger adapter that came with my Nexus 7? the user does say "or other usb charger adapter...." Just making sure, friends Obie was....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> I think the 1 pound weights listed for several of the covers say shipping weight.
> 
> Geemont, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Well, it lists both the item weight and shipping weight as 1 pound. That's why Betsy and I wanted a real weight from a real person.


----------



## Seamonkey

rdjw, how exciting to get it early and that it is your first Fire and the bigger one.  All of my orders (cat bed, marware cover, amazon cover and 4G Fire, still saying "not yet shipped", mocking me..

Yes, Ann, I agree.. better to get an actual weight of an actual cover from an actual person!!!


----------



## mark1529

rdjw said:


> It's here! It's here! I checked my "pending orders" queue at Amazon yesterday, and it said delivery date 11/19. So I had a happy surprise today!
> The first thing I had to do was turn off my wireless network's MAC filter so I could connect, and then it was oss to the races. Never had a fire before. Have a couple of other android tablets, but this feels like starting all over again. Can I use the USB-AC charger adapter that came with my Nexus 7? the user does say "or other usb charger adapter...." Just making sure, friends Obie was....


i used mine,you should be good


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Intinst, how much does it weigh? The Amazon site says a pound, which seems a lot...does it really weigh a pound?
> 
> Betsy


Just saying--if you're looking for a lighter weight case, the one I ordered has a shipping weight of 8 oz, so that should give you an idea of how lightweight that case/cover is. The reason that I keep mentioning it is that I used the 7" model of that case on the original KFire and it was really nice. Another thing is that on larger tablets, you tend to use them in mainly landscape mode as well as keyboard docks for them typically are in landscape.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Yep, it does weigh one pound...in some alternative universe where gravity on the planet is twice ours.
> Here in this existence, it comes in at seven and three quarter ounces.


Yay!!!!! I'll be ordering one, I think. Wish I loved the colors more....perhaps I'll get the blue.



Seamonkey said:


> I think the 1 pound weights listed for several of the covers say shipping weight.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it lists both the item weight and shipping weight as 1 pound. That's why Betsy and I wanted a real weight from a real person.


Actually, on the Amazon cover, it says "Shipping weight 1.5 pounds" and "item weight 1 pound." So that's why I was concerrned.



Jesslyn said:


> Just saying--if you're looking for a lighter weight case, the one I ordered has a shipping weight of 8 oz, so that should give you an idea of how lightweight that case/cover is. The reason that I keep mentioning it is that I used the 7" model of that case on the original KFire and it was really nice. Another thing is that on larger tablets, you tend to use them in mainly landscape mode as well as keyboard docks for them typically are in landscape.


I wasn't necessarily looking for the most lightweight case, though I know a lot of our members are. But 1 pound seemed excessive for the Amazon and more than I wanted to add to an already slightly weighty device, so I'm glad to hear intinst's testimonial.

I've been considering your recommended case, too. It's very nice. I don't see anything in the product description about it having the "wake feature?" (And yes, I know the trick about adding a magnet, but I don't really feel like buying a relatively pricey cover and adding a magnet, all other things being relatively equal, I'd likely go with the built-in feature.) It does come in purple, which is good, but it's almost too bright for me. Decisions, decisions...

Here's a link to Jesslyn's recommended cover for those who, like me, are pondering:


Jesslyn said:


>


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, on the Amazon cover, it says "Shipping weight 1.5 pounds" and "item weight 1 pound." So that's why I was concerrned.


Interesting: I looked at the black case and it had both at 1 pound.

But, sure enough, the colored cases have 1 and 1.5.

Half a pound for a color other than black seems a bit excessive. 

Like Betsy, I'm not inclined to spend money on something that then has to be altered to work the way I want it to. 

But. . . .having just checked for weights again, the fuschia is now available immediately . . . so, having some shopping points on my Amazon Visa, I went ahead and ordered it. It should arrive about the same time as the Fire itself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting: I looked at the black case and it had both at 1 pound.
> 
> But, sure enough, the colored cases have 1 and 1.5.
> 
> Half a pound for a color other than black seems a bit excessive.


I never really considered the black case, so I didn't notice that! Apparently shipping cases of color requires more packing or something. Maybe to prevent crocking*. 



> But. . . .having just checked for weights again, the fuschia is now available immediately . . . so, having some shopping points on my Amazon Visa, I went ahead and ordered it. It should arrive about the same time as the Fire itself.


Yay, Ann! I'm still pondering....

Betsy

*see the Hugh Jackman thread for more on crocking.


----------



## Seamonkey

I have an email (came in at 1:45am) saying that now my

"Amazon Kindle Fire HD 8.9" Standing Leather Case, Ink Blue (will only fit 
Kindle Fire HD 8.9")"
Previous estimated arrival date: December 03, 2012 - December 05, 2012
New estimated arrival date: November 27, 2012 - November 30, 2012

Interesting, because previously the Marware Revolve case



I have on order (this isn't the same case Jesselyn has coming, but it revolves and has stand ability for both landscape and portrait and has the magnet built in and is set up so the camera is on top in landscape mode.. in their video they mention that some cases put the camera on the bottom.) was definitely coming earlier.. now they are in a race, with the marware saying Nov28-Dec 3.

However the Amazon Case order now says "Shipping Soon" while the Marware, the cat bed and the Fire 4G still say Not Yet Shipped.

I still plan to compare the two cases and suspect I'll be keeping the Marware one, but Amazon is smart to get me this case sooner. I didn't choose overnight shipping, so not sure if that would speed things up or not.


----------



## novembersfyre

My honey colored Amazon official case will be here tomorrow (it was previously supposed to be delivered December 20th). I had also ordered a purple Marware revolving case which will be here on Wednesday. I'm probably going to be keeping both of them. I just know I won't be able to decide.


----------



## Jesslyn

Looks like Amazon is working overtime. My Kindle was shipped yesterday, on a Saturday - should be here Monday


----------



## Seamonkey

november, I have to admit I might keep both, but I suspect the Marware is going to win for me.  I'm used to being able to revolve.

Jesslyn!  That's great news!  I assume yours isn't 4G?  I'll be interested in your reaction.

I can't wait til we start getting those notices...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> Looks like Amazon is working overtime. My Kindle was shipped yesterday, on a Saturday - should be here Monday


That's the non-4G you ordered? Or a 4G?

Comparing the Marware Revolve and the Microshell that Jesslyn recommended, I think the Revolve wins for me on having the auto-wake, the ability to use the stand with portrait (though I don't use it much). The purple shown for the Revolve looks darker to me than the purple shown for the Microshell, but I'm thinking that's probably an illusion. I would like it better if it's actually that color.

The Microshell's pluses are weight (much lighter) and price, $44.99 vs $54.99 for the Revolve (same as the Amazon).

I'm not crazy about the elastic strap on either. I haven't found I needed something to keep the cover of my iPad closed. Jamming it in my purse does that.  The black strap bothers me and I generally find a hunk of elastic attached to my expensive thingy not to be part of my esthetic.  Your mileage may vary. 

Amazon's cover, weightwise, is between the two, has the auto-wake and is the same price as the Revolve but is landscape only. And I'm not crazy about the colors.

Ahhh, what to do, what to do. Keeps me entertained while waiting for the Fire.


----------



## rdjw

I have pre-ordered the otterbox. I tend to drop stuff - old arthritic hands.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rdjw-

which Otterbox did you get? I found these two?
 

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's the non-4G you ordered? Or a 4G?
> 
> Comparing the Marware Revolve and the Microshell that Jesslyn recommended, I think the Revolve wins for me on having the auto-wake, the ability to use the stand with portrait (though I don't use it much). The purple shown for the Revolve looks darker to me than the purple shown for the Microshell, but I'm thinking that's probably an illusion. I would like it better if it's actually that color.
> 
> The Microshell's pluses are weight (much lighter) and price, $44.99 vs $54.99 for the Revolve (same as the Amazon).
> 
> I'm not crazy about the elastic strap on either. I haven't found I needed something to keep the cover of my iPad closed. Jamming it in my purse does that.  The black strap bothers me and I generally find a hunk of elastic attached to my expensive thingy not to be part of my esthetic.  Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Amazon's cover, weightwise, is between the two, has the auto-wake and is the same price as the Revolve but is landscape only. And I'm not crazy about the colors.
> 
> Ahhh, what to do, what to do. Keeps me entertained while waiting for the Fire.


Why did you do that to me? So now I just ordered the Vibe case by Marware. My main concern is weight. I like to carry my tablets with me everywhere so need something light, but I love the features

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## novembersfyre

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's the non-4G you ordered? Or a 4G?
> 
> Comparing the Marware Revolve and the Microshell that Jesslyn recommended, I think the Revolve wins for me on having the auto-wake, the ability to use the stand with portrait (though I don't use it much). The purple shown for the Revolve looks darker to me than the purple shown for the Microshell, but I'm thinking that's probably an illusion. I would like it better if it's actually that color.
> 
> The Microshell's pluses are weight (much lighter) and price, $44.99 vs $54.99 for the Revolve (same as the Amazon).
> 
> I'm not crazy about the elastic strap on either. I haven't found I needed something to keep the cover of my iPad closed. Jamming it in my purse does that.  The black strap bothers me and I generally find a hunk of elastic attached to my expensive thingy not to be part of my esthetic.  Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Amazon's cover, weightwise, is between the two, has the auto-wake and is the same price as the Revolve but is landscape only. And I'm not crazy about the colors.
> 
> Ahhh, what to do, what to do. Keeps me entertained while waiting for the Fire.


That's the one I ordered. I was hesitant because of the black strap also. I had to read the description to figure out why it is there. I think the purple Revolve might be a slightly different color because the Revolve is leather and the other Marware case is microfiber.

However, I think I'm going to find it hard to give up the honey colored official case that will be here first. I really love the color - at least the way it looks online.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> Why did you do that to me? So now I just ordered the Vibe case by Marware. My main concern is weight. I like to carry my tablets with me everywhere so need something light, but I love the features
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yes, i carry mine with me, too. The Fire 4G is going to be my "going out" device because of the 4G. So weight is important, though not the sole deternining factor for me in choosing a cover.

I'm not sure why you are blaming me, I never mentioned the Vibe... 



It is very nice, though. I think I like it best so far, of the three Marware....

*obsessively checks Open Orders.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

novembersfyre said:


> That's the one I ordered. I was hesitant because of the black strap also. I had to read the description to figure out why it is there. I think the purple Revolve might be a slightly different color because the Revolve is leather and the other Marware case is microfiber.
> 
> However, I think I'm going to find it hard to give up the honey colored official case that will be here first. I really love the color - at least the way it looks online.


I have the honey for my Paperwhite and really like it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not, personally a fan of the Honey color -- but I won't say what it reminds me of because Betsy will yell at me. 

I have the Persimmon for PW, and the Ink Blue for the HD7.  The Fuschia for the HD8.9 should make for a nice contrast.


----------



## Jesslyn

I blame you Betsy because your post made me go back and look at cases. I shouldn't complain about it because I think I'll go with it instead of the one that I ordered previously.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not, personally a fan of the Honey color -- but I won't say what it reminds me of because Betsy will yell at me.


The honey color is not the one you say that about, and I actually don't care if you say it when I'm not showing you my personal Kindle. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> I blame you Betsy because your post made me go back and look at cases. I shouldn't complain about it because I think I'll go with it instead of the one that I ordered previously.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


  Well, enabling is part of my job. 

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, enabling is part of my job.
> 
> Betsy


And you are doing a great job of enabling


----------



## Seamonkey

SO CRUEL!!

Just got email from Amazon with the title

Your Amazon.com order of "Amazon Kindle Fire HD..." has shipped

Of course, they mean the cover... not the device, but for a nanosecond..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the cry rang out!

*SHIPPPING SOON!*

*Does happy dance, kisses screen. *

No serial number yet! Still a Wednesday delivery date.






Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the cry rang out!
> 
> *SHIPPPING SOON!*
> 
> *Does happy dance, kisses screen. *
> 
> No serial number yet! Still a Wednesday delivery date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


WAAAAAH. . . .. mine still says 'not yet shipped'. 

Ah, well. . . I've got lots to do today so I should be able to resist compulsively checking -- delivery date is still Wednesday. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> WAAAAAH. . . .. mine still says 'not yet shipped'.
> 
> Ah, well. . . I've got lots to do today so I should be able to resist compulsively checking -- delivery date is still Wednesday. . . . .


 

Well, since I know you're going to get yours before I get mine because your UPS delivers earlier in the day,  I'm thinking we need a meetup next week to squee together.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, since I know you're going to get yours before I get mine because your UPS delivers earlier in the day,  I'm thinking we need a meetup next week to squee together.
> 
> Betsy


That sounds great. . . I know I'm fully booked all day Monday and Tuesday with a continuing education seminar, but should be able to find time some time later in the week. . . . .


----------



## intinst

Still says Not yet shipped


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry...


----------



## Anita

Shipped! 

With estimated delivery 11/20


----------



## Seamonkey

Shipping Soon!!!!  4G/  Still says Nov 21 est delivery by 8pm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anita said:


> Shipped!
> 
> With estimated delivery 11/20


Anita,

is yours a 4G?

Yay for everyone, I'm glad I'm not the only one here today...

Betsy


----------



## Anita

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anita,
> 
> is yours a 4G?


Yes Betsy, it's a 4g. I got the shipment text, along with an email about downloading my music to the Fire before the status changed to shipped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!  My foot is tapping even faster.  Off to check my email....

Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre

I'm so excited you all of you who are getting the 4G! You might as well just order take-out for T-day. . . .


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, since I know you're going to get yours before I get mine because your UPS delivers earlier in the day,  I'm thinking we need a meetup next week to squee together.
> 
> Betsy


awwwww

Remember the old Kindle meetups waaaaay back in the day?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> awwwww
> 
> Remember the old Kindle meetups waaaaay back in the day?


We still have them!!! We just have little meetups in between for those of us who live really close!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Got the music e-mail, but that's it so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't gotten the music email as far as I can tell....

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

I really want my case.  I keep feeling like I'm going to drop it!  Not because of the device  design, but more that I am not used to having any of my personal electronics un-cased.


----------



## Karen

I got the music email also.  I really need to find something else to do today, other than obsessively checking my email & amazon account every time my phone tells me I have an email.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What is the subject on the email?

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What is the subject on the email?
> 
> Betsy


Your Kindle Fire HD: Import Your Music Now


----------



## Karen

It said "Get the Most Out of Your Kindle Fire HD", "Your Kindle Fire HD will be arriving shortly!"


----------



## intinst




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't have it yet....










Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

No email here..  just the "Shipping Soon".  

I am not home obsessively checking email; I am in the waiting room of an oncology practice,  obsessively checking email.

When my patient finishes getting her chemo,  I will take her home and head to the shelter,  where I will hang with the cats and have no way to check email,  obsessively or not.


Arrrgh!


----------



## novembersfyre

My Kindle Fire HD official case came today. It's the honey color and it looks exactly as I expected. It was very easy to put in on my Kindle. I love the way it looks - it's so sleek! I can understand why others feel a little shaky about using it as a stand though. It stands by folding it back. That edge has a rubberized section - but that's it. I'm thinking I'll like the Marware Revolve better for when I need a stand - I'll find out on Wednesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine hasn't budged from "shipping soon" since this morning....

I'm leaning toward the Marware Vibe for a cover.  I'm really liking the red, the weight and the price.  Not crazy about the elastic strap is the only thing.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still no change on mine:  "not yet shipped".


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine hasn't budged from "shipping soon" since this morning....
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Marware Vibe for a cover. I'm really liking the red, the weight and the price. Not crazy about the elastic strap is the only thing.
> 
> Betsy


FWIW, the elastic strap is not just to hold it closed. My last one also held the case open when the front flap was folded open. (That sounded dumb, hopefully you get my meaning.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> FWIW, the elastic strap is not just to hold it closed. My last one also held the case open when the front flap was folded open. (That sounded dumb, hopefully you get my meaning.)


Yes, thanks, I knew that. I don't really need help holding it closed; I mean, I'm holding it--unless my hand falls open, the cover isn't going to fall open? The old K1 cover had that, too, and my Kindle Touch cover. I never used it in either case and just think it looks kinda of


Spoiler



tacky


. I might try to remove it. 

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

My Amazon Ink Blue case is in Ohio now..

It is est to arrive here on the 27th.. it could drive itself cross country in that time.

If only it was the Fire.. still says Shipping Soon.  NO email about music or about the Fire.  sigh.


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, I have a Marware cheapo black cover that revolves and stands for my original fire.. since it is black I don't notice the elastic band (and I have never used it).  It could be removed.  I just leave it on the inside and never see it.. the inside is black as well.  Definitely not the most attractive feature of the case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We all have our idiosynchracies.  The elastic band thingy is mine.    Otherwise, I like the look of it.  I like the Amazon cover but I'm not crazy about the colors.  I do like the honey, but I have that on my Paperwhite.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We all have our idiosynchracies. The elastic band thingy is mine.  Otherwise, I like the look of it. I like the Amazon cover but I'm not crazy about the colors. I do like the honey, but I have that on my Paperwhite.
> 
> Betsy


I'm with you on the elastic strap thingy, Betsy.


----------



## Seamonkey

I don't blame you.. it does look like the Marware Revolve has a dark interior so at least the elastic will not show so much (kept on the inside) but it could be carefully removed (or violently ripped out, but I wouldn't recommend that).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> I don't blame you.. it does look like the Marware Revolve has a dark interior so at least the elastic will not show so much (kept on the inside) but it could be carefully removed (or violently ripped out, but I wouldn't recommend that).


 

I'm a professional.


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Oh!  Sitting her wondering a professional what, but I get it!!  LOL!!

I just took a muscle relaxer but it hasn't taken effect, yet..


----------



## sunfiregirl

Well my KFHD 8.9 showed up this morning around 10am, but I had to work 11:30 - 8pm so I had to wait through one LONG work shift to finally come home & crack it open! I turned it on, signed in to my Wi-Fi network & let it update..then I downloaded a couple of my apps from my original fire, and it's now charging up so I can play tomorrow before work  I have to say, first impression, it is BEAUTIFUL!!!! And so much smoother than the original fire! I can't wait for others to get theirs..I think you will LOVE it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still 'not yet shipped'.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## kfp10596

Mine still says "not yet shipped"  This waiting sucks!


----------



## Seamonkey

This is what I get if I click Tracking.  Of course it is still Shipping Soon (and undoubtedly slated to cross the country.)

'


Tracking Information: 



Status: 

Shipping Soon 



Latest Event: 

Order Received - Sep 6, 2012 1:27:00 PM 



Description: 

We've started preparing your shipment for delivery and it should leave our facility in the next few hours to a few days. We'll send you an e-mail once your order has shipped. The length of time your shipment spends in shipping soon does not impact your delivery date."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, that's what I get, too.  And still no serial number.

Sigh....I was so hopeful this morning...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Now the cat bed and the Marware cover say Shipping Soon.  Just watch.. I'll get some delivery but it won't be the Fire..


----------



## Seamonkey

Just as I posted I heard a clunk and a nwe email arrived.. 

Title: Get ready: Kindle Fire HD 8.9" is on the way

Then basically an ad but it does mention moving music and pictures to the cloud..

Uh, and the order isn't showing on that page!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Same thing happpened to me!!!!  The order isn't on my open orders any more!!! Off to check my email.

WOOHOO ESTIMATED DELIVERY TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

*SHIPPED!* OMG! Now says

Delivery Estimate Tuesday November 20, 2012 by 8pm!!!!!!!

UPS!!

Whitestown IN.. in transit to carrier at 6:58:35pm

No tracking from UPS, so far.. not there yet or not scanned.

Betsy, Ann, hope you will be getting the same soon, or when you wake up and rush to check..


----------



## Seamonkey

SQUEEEEEE across the country!!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Oh now I have the shipping email.. 

And I can confirm that yes, even ordered before the tax went into effect for Amazon in California, I am charged $40.22 tax and $6.00 in "regulatory fees collected" ..  (mine is the 32 not the 64)


----------



## Seamonkey

Regulatory Fees 



CA Electronic Waste Recycling Fee $6.00 
For Product: Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G LTE Wireless, Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 32 GB 

Considering I've never recycled a Kindle..pfft.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> *SHIPPED!* OMG! Now says
> 
> Delivery Estimate Tuesday November 20, 2012 by 8pm!!!!!!!
> 
> UPS!!
> 
> Whitestown IN.. in transit to carrier at 6:58:35pm
> 
> No tracking from UPS, so far.. not there yet or not scanned.
> 
> Betsy, Ann, hope you will be getting the same soon, or when you wake up and rush to check..


Did you see my post right before yours? 

My tracking is identical to yours, except my says Whitestown IN..in transit to carrier at 6:58:3*6* pm, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Yes, my squee was when I saw your post.

Our Fires must have shared a bin or stack at some point but they are closer to you then to me..  just get her on the plane!!

No email assigned to the device yet.

Oh I hope it comes tomorrow!!!  That would be so perfect.. then I can go wreck my back even more while stuffing envelopes all day at the shelter where I volunteer... but we have to stuff something like 25,000 (and assemble the "stuffings")  in one day.

Guess I should go to bed early so I can track all day tomorrow!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought maybe it was...

I can't believe we're the only ones here!!!  Where's intinst?  He's usually a night owl....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I've got a serial number!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Me too, but I haven't been sleeping well lately and I'm really tired.  Only 10:30pm here, but I'm about to go upstairs.  Of course I'll have my Fire there so I can check tracking in the morning..  and then spend the day with the front door open so I can hear any activity out front!

Maybe I'll pace so I can add steps to my Fitbit One.  Multi-tasking.

Ann said she was going to bed, but hopefully she will wake to emails too.


----------



## Seamonkey

Had to go look again, but I also have the serial number, just no email addy so far.. off to bed for me..

<excited>


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought maybe it was...
> 
> I can't believe we're the only ones here!!! Where's intinst? He's usually a night owl....
> 
> Betsy


Tracking Information:
Status: Not yet shipped
Latest Event: Order Received - Sep 22, 2012 1:55:07 PM
Description: We've received your order, but we haven't started preparing it for shipment yet. The amount of time your order spends in this status can vary based on the availability of the item(s) and the selected delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Me too, but I haven't been sleeping well lately and I'm really tired. Only 10:30pm here, but I'm about to go upstairs. Of course I'll have my Fire there so I can check tracking in the morning.. and then spend the day with the front door open so I can hear any activity out front!
> 
> Maybe I'll pace so I can add steps to my Fitbit One. Multi-tasking.
> 
> Ann said she was going to bed, but hopefully she will wake to emails too.


Yes, Ann's an early bird! I'm about to go myself!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine departed Louisville at 4:36. Still scheduled for delivery today "by 3PM, end of day for residential delivery" though my UPS guy never gets here that early.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The quick start guide is here:
http://kindle-fire-updates.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Fire_HD_Quick_Start_Guide.pdf

I swear, there's less in the Quick Start guide every Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SQUEEEEEEEEE!

It's in Chantilly, VA as of 5:52 AM ET. Edit: Departed Chantilly at 6:20 AM for, I expect, Springfield. *keeps fingers crossed that it makes it to Springfield in time to go out for delivery.* Edit: And, it's

*OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!*

Ann, I hope yours was on the same plane!

For all of us, if you want something to read while you wait, here's the online help:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_fire_hd_8_9?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201016060&tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Same thing happpened to me!!!! The order isn't on my open orders any more!!! Off to check my email.
> 
> WOOHOO ESTIMATED DELIVERY TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Betsy


Bully for you. . .. mine still says "not yet shipped". 

OTOH. . .as we know. . . .kindles have arrived without notice. . . . .Due date is tomorrow: If I have it by then, I'll be happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bully for you. . .. mine still says "not yet shipped".


Sorry...when I posted that, I thought everyone else would be joining the party.  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else getting yours today.

I'll be quiet now. *slinks off.*
 <==quiet little happy face

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No worries. . . .either it comes today or it comes tomorrow. . . I'm good either way.  Though, if it doesn't come tomorrow, I'll be contacting Amazon on, well, realistically, probably Friday.  I'm not really worried -- figure it's a glitch with the order update 'bots.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> No worries. . . .either it comes today or it comes tomorrow. . . I'm good either way. Though, if it doesn't come tomorrow, I'll be contacting Amazon on, well, realistically, probably Friday. I'm not really worried -- figure it's a glitch with the order update 'bots.


Hope you are right. I'm in the same boat with no change to the delivery status. Really hoping for tomorrow as I'll be out of town Friday to Sunday.


----------



## stupidhuman

Mine still shows "shipping soon"  

I say we light the torches, grab the pitchforks and head to Betsy's house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Uh oh....










*raises the drawbridges*












Betsy


----------



## intinst

stupidhuman said:


> Mine still shows "shipping soon"
> 
> I say we light the torches, grab the pitchforks and head to Betsy's house.


You obviously have no idea how well she wields a cattle prod. I'm staying away!


----------



## Seamonkey

Nov 19 6:58:35 pm Whitestown IN US Shipment has left facility and is in transit to carrier (and Betsy's logged the same.. they may have "met"

Nov 20  01:24:00am Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier
Nov 20  03:51:00am Luisville KY US Departure scan
Nov 20  05:04:00am Los Angeles CA US Arrival Scan
and then it escaped scans..


Nov 20  07:41:00am Anaheim CA UA Out for Delivery

And like Betsy's the UPS promise is 3pm (by end of day for residential deliveries) which I take to mean a busiiness can count on 3pm, but we residential folk must hold on longer, possibly.

Thank goodness I was SO tired I slept on and off until almost 10am..

I remember a Kindle watch where I was up at the crack of dawn and it was out for delievery all day.

Another where they used a different carrier and I waited all day while others locally got theirs and mine came the next day.

Since I have something I can be doing at the shelter all day and evening tomorrow (and not today) this should work out.. assuming they do get here today.  I'll be listening for the KLUNK as the big brown truck bounces over the speed bumps that litter our complex driveways.


----------



## stupidhuman

intinst said:


> You obviously have no idea how well she wields a cattle prod. I'm staying away!


But, we weren't bringing cattle with us..... wait, yes.... we can use cows to run interference (or at least have them wave annoying "eat more chicken" signs at her).


----------



## Seamonkey

I've heard that cows also fear her; in fact, they turn chicken.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's here...


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's here...


Enjoy it, and can't wait to hear about it!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's here...


Mine's not. 

But. . . .it still says 'not yet shipped'. Not due till tomorrow anyway. . . . .


----------



## sebat

Mine still hasn't shipped. Due to receive it tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

Mine neither.  
I changed to one day shipping shortly after ordering so it would be here before the Holiday, I hoped. Won't be anyone here to receive it after tomorrow till next week.


----------



## Anita

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's here...


Yay!

I was just getting ready to ask if there had been any arrivals yet........can't wait to hear what you think. I won't get mine until after work tonight. <Sigh>


----------



## Jesslyn

got mine today and the volume button is broken.......

getting a new one tomorrow.


----------



## novembersfyre

Jesslyn said:


> got mine today and the volume button is broken.......
> 
> getting a new one tomorrow.


I'm sorry! I need to remember to try out the physical buttons. Except for the power button I hardly ever use them. I did use the volume button today and mine worked so all seems well there. There does seem to be quite a few instances of button problems,, however. Maybe, that's why Amazon didn't have them on the original Fire - too high a probability for defective buttons.

However, I know they're good for it if something is defective.


----------



## Seamonkey

Good reminder.. Try everything out..

Mine is still, presumably, on the truck between Anaheim and Fountain Valley.  But it is only 1:44pm.

Betsy!! Tell us about it!!

Think I'll run upstairs to get the rapid charger..

  

b


----------



## Seamonkey

Take heart!  Mine still said "not yet shipped" until around 9:45 pm (west coast) and Betsy's was the same, then we both got the change.. went through Shipping Soon, then it was sent to UPS and out for delivery this morning.

I hear a truck?  Not sure if it is a big enough one..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

set up was very smooth.  Of course I touched the screen opening it so the words Kindle Fire started to look like they were lit from behind by flames.

There is a welcome letter from Jeff Bezos and, when it's the focus of the carousel, has the user's guide, set up email and set up the 4G.

Setup of the 4G was very easy.  Pick the Amazon option, enter CC and done.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to start a first impressions thread for the 8.9 Fire Devices for more stuff....

Betsy
posting from her Fire


----------



## Seamonkey

How embarrassing..  in order to plug in the charger I pulled the wrong plug and downed my wifi..

But yes it WAS the truck.  I heard it, they beeped, I ran to the door, scooped up Katniss (bold black cat) and put her in her carrier, bounded outside and a  young man in brown was loping up to the door with a slim Amazon box.. he did a handoff, no signature, and ran back to where the truck had moved..

Unopened yet.  I promised myself I'd do a couple of short tasks first.. uh.. didn't realize part of that would require re-plugging of the wifi.

Off for the opening..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Seamonkey!

I'm fixing dinner right now, but I thought I'd test the 4G while doing a post here on KB.

Betsy


----------



## Thumper

Dangit. Mine still says not yet shipped, but expected deliver for tomorrow. Best Buy had it today...made me annoyed. I could have picked one up there...

:::taps toe impatiently:::


----------



## sunfiregirl

I'm so happy everyone is getting theirs!!! I'm still loving mine..just waiting on reviews of the cover, as I cancelled mine originally & never added it back


----------



## novembersfyre

Congrats to everyone who received their 4G today!

Sunfiregirl - I ordered and received the official cover and I love it! I didn't think I would like it as much as I do but it's nicely made, the color (honey) is as I expected and most importantly everything works! It wakes and puts the Kindle to sleep as it should and the physical buttons work nicely through the cover.

I used it as a stand today to watch a movie and it worked just fine. I did have it on a tablecloth so I didn't experience any slipping.


----------



## stupidhuman

finally!

"Your Amazon.com order of 'Kindle Fire HD 8.9' 4G LTE..." has shipped!" - 8:04PM


----------



## Thumper

I have to admit, I'm a little annoyed. I wouldn't have pre-ordered if I'd known I could just go to Best Buy and get the dang thing before mine would even ship. Which is still hasn't. 

/ temper tantrum


----------



## Seamonkey

That's great!  It should arrive tomorrow..

I haven't had much time with mine, to be honest..  I set up my email, installed the Calengoo app and told it to load all the data.. left it with that.

I did sign up for the 4G, but so far keep worrying that it might be using 4G.. haven't made it far enough to figure that out.

Guess I should go to the other thread.

Hope one of my covers does arrive soon.  If I take it out I'll use my DX Oberon, but it isn't a perfect fit..

Hope to see some happy posts here tomorrow!


----------



## Seamonkey

Thumper, I would feel exactly the same.  Oh, I did for one of the kindles..  I do remember calling and getting the extra I paid for shipping reimbursed.


----------



## intinst

Thumper said:


> I have to admit, I'm a little annoyed. I wouldn't have pre-ordered if I'd known I could just go to Best Buy and get the dang thing before mine would even ship. Which is still hasn't.
> 
> / temper tantrum


Know how you feel. Mine now says delivery 11/28/12.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Know how you feel. Mine now says delivery 11/28/12.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, sadness this morning. 

Woke up to an email that says I'll get it on the 27th -- which is actually a day LATER than the original date even before I switched to 1 day shipping.  I've written asking for a refund of the $3.99 and to express my overall disappointment.

The funny thing about the email is that it suggested I might want to order something else that might come sooner and listed links to the other variations of the 4G Fire.  I know it's a standard email, more or less, but when I checked the site, nothing is available before next week anyway! 

Bummer.  

The Boy was looking forward to checking it out while he was home, too, in order to decide what he should ask for for Christmas. 

Oh, and I mentioned, in my note, that I'm a moderator on a Very Busy Kindle Fan forum and had been looking forward to having the device so as to be able to answer members' questions.  Maybe it'll get me an extra $10 GC or something.


----------



## sunfiregirl

novembersfyre said:


> Congrats to everyone who received their 4G today!
> 
> Sunfiregirl - I ordered and received the official cover and I love it! I didn't think I would like it as much as I do but it's nicely made, the color (honey) is as I expected and most importantly everything works! It wakes and puts the Kindle to sleep as it should and the physical buttons work nicely through the cover.
> 
> I used it as a stand today to watch a movie and it worked just fine. I did have it on a tablecloth so I didn't experience any slipping.


Thanks for the info! I was considering getting the one in Fuschia, but was really hoping for a purple one so I'm torn between that & the Marware cover in purple... I know this one is definitely gonna need a stand/cover 

Ann..I'm so sorry your date got pushed back... hopefully you will get that $10 GC!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sunfiregirl said:


> Ann..I'm so sorry your date got pushed back... hopefully you will get that $10 GC!


Well, all I really expect is the $3.99 shipping back. . . .and at least I have a Fire already. . . two if you count the original. 

Which, by the way, I'm glad I hadn't sold back yet as The Boy came home for Thanksgiving and realized he'd forgotten to pick up his Kindle and got here without it! So I deregistered the Fire from my account and he registered it to his so he could carry on reading the book he was in. 

I think they knew Betsy was Fireless and that's why they went ahead and sent hers.


----------



## sunfiregirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, all I really expect is the $3.99 shipping back. . . .and at least I have a Fire already. . . two if you count the original.
> 
> Which, by the way, I'm glad I hadn't sold back yet as The Boy came home for Thanksgiving and realized he'd forgotten to pick up his Kindle and got here without it! So I deregistered the Fire from my account and he registered it to his so he could carry on reading the book he was in.
> 
> I think they knew Betsy was Fireless and that's why they went ahead and sent hers.


Kindle CS refunded my $3.99 when my date got pushed back to Dec 5th for a reason no one at Amazon could figure out, and still managed to get it to me 2 days early...so I'm sure you will have no problem with that 

I have the original Fire too, but this one is just sooo much nicer...and smoother...I never really noticed the lag on the original Fire until I compared it to the HD..it's minor, but it's there & not something I can't live with...just a definite improvement in the HD 

I'm glad you were able to do that for your son & glad that Betsy got hers too


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sunfiregirl said:


> I have the original Fire too, but this one is just sooo much nicer...and smoother...I never really noticed the lag on the original Fire until I compared it to the HD..it's minor, but it's there & not something I can't live with...just a definite improvement in the HD


I agree. . . I did a comparison with the original fire and the HD7 when I got it. . .streamed a movie from the Prime Instant Video library. . .it was noticeably smoother on the HD as well as being a better picture. . . . .I'm anticipating the larger screen will be even better -- especially for magazines. Which, I admit, I've stayed away from as they're not ideal on the small screen, even in HD.


----------



## sunfiregirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . . I did a comparison with the original fire and the HD7 when I got it. . .streamed a movie from the Prime Instant Video library. . .it was noticeably smoother on the HD as well as being a better picture. . . . .I'm anticipating the larger screen will be even better -- especially for magazines. Which, I admit, I've stayed away from as they're not ideal on the small screen, even in HD.


I have yet to try a magazine on either of my Fires..I guess that's something I should try, but yes the movies do look a lot better on the HD ..even if you just watch the SD version


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, sadness this morning.
> 
> Woke up to an email that says I'll get it on the 27th -- which is actually a day LATER than the original date even before I switched to 1 day shipping. I've written asking for a refund of the $3.99 and to express my overall disappointment.


Sadness for you!!!!! I don't get it. Did they only have two? One for California and one for VA? Makes no sense.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sadness for you!!!!! I don't get it. Did they only have two? One for California and one for VA? Makes no sense.....


IKR. . . . .

But, as I say, they knew I already had a couple of Fires, and you were Fireless, so. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> IKR. . . . .
> 
> But, as I say, they knew I already had a couple of Fires, and you were Fireless, so. . . .


Thanks for taking one for the team, Ann.  If it weren't the worst travel day of the year, I'd say, let's have lunch.  Oh, well....you'll have it by the time we were going to do lunch anyway.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team, Ann.  If it weren't the worst travel day of the year, I'd say, let's have lunch.  Oh, well....you'll have it by the time we were going to do lunch anyway.
> 
> Betsy


I certainly hope so! 

And, on the plus side, I do have some last minute errands to run, so at least I won't be distracted wondering if it's shown up while I was out.


----------



## kfp10596

Got an email from amazon during the night.  My fire has been delayed and the earliest it will get here in Nov. 27.  I am irritated because I wanted the long weekend to play with it.  I am on hold with best buy..if they have them, I am going there and will cancel the one on amazon.  Up until I went to bed last night..it said delivery 11/21

Kim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just don't get it...there must have been a problem with a shipment or something?  Has there been anything in the news?  I can't believe they would have made such a late change in shipping...

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

As I sit here looking at 2 HD Fires with another one due to arrive today, I am so, so sorry and commiserate with everyone who hasn't got theirs yet.  Granted mine is the non-4G plus I live in California, so I think that is part of it.

Also, thanks to Betsy, I'll be getting 3 covers today and I'll have to figure out which one to keep!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> As I sit here looking at 2 HD Fires with another one due to arrive today, I am so, so sorry and commiserate with everyone who hasn't got theirs yet. Granted mine is the non-4G plus I live in California, so I think that is part of it.
> 
> Also, thanks to Betsy, I'll be getting 3 covers today and I'll have to figure out which one to keep!


Sure, blame it on me.  I'm anxious to hear what you think when you see them in person. I'm still leaning towards the Vibe if it passes the Jesslyn test.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sure, blame it on me.  I'm anxious to hear what you think when you see them in person. I'm still leaning towards the Vibe if it passes the Jesslyn test.
> 
> Betsy


 

I'm at work and about to go bug inquire if its been delivered.


----------



## sebat

Mine was delayed as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh, I feel terrible for all of you....


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumper

I also got the notice that mine has been delayed. Oh yeah, I am more than annoyed...and it's now scheduled to arrive when I'll be out of town. Wonderful :/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been surfing the 'net to see what others are saying and over at Mobilread, there have been posts that people were told by Amazon that there are no 64GB 4Gs available....

The one I ordered and received was a 32GB.

Betsy


----------



## stupidhuman

Just checked (from work) the status of mine and.....

Date Time Location Event Details 
November 21, 2012 08:29:00 AM Casa Grande AZ US Out for delivery  
November 21, 2012 07:29:00 AM Phoenix AZ US Arrival Scan 
November 21, 2012 06:50:00 AM Phoenix AZ US Departure Scan 
November 21, 2012 05:12:00 AM Phoenix AZ US Arrival Scan 
November 21, 2012 03:53:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan 
November 21, 2012 02:38:00 AM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier 
November 19, 2012 07:15:55 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier 

Damn, paid for next day delivery and it looks like it left on the 19th - I should have received it yesterday I think.  

Regardless, it could be on my door step right now, waiting for me.... all alone and exposed to the unclean masses or the random unscrupulous citizen with bad intentions....  

OK, I'm going to go to my happy place now.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been surfing the 'net to see what others are saying and over at Mobilread, there have been posts that people were told by Amazon that there are no 64GB 4Gs available....
> 
> The one I ordered and received was a 32GB.
> 
> Betsy


I ordered the 64 gig, so that may be it. Still seems like poor planning on someones part, though.


----------



## sebat

I have a 64gb on order too.


----------



## Thumper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been surfing the 'net to see what others are saying and over at Mobilread, there have been posts that people were told by Amazon that there are no 64GB 4Gs available....
> 
> The one I ordered and received was a 32GB.
> 
> Betsy


I ordered the 32GB, so I don't think that's the problem. 
I has a sad...


----------



## littlemamacita

(long time lurker, first (second?) time poster here)

I also got the email this morning to say my delivery date is delayed to the 27th.  Mine was a 32gb.  I emailed Amazon expressing my disappointment (and to request a refund for the one day shipping) and was told that it was back-ordered but am still on track to receive it on the 27th if not earlier.

eta: they will refund the one day shipping as I requested.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

littlemamacita--

welcome back to KB!  I have to say, I think this is a major fail on Amazon's part.  I cannot imagine having a shipping delay this widespread...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, the response I got about the shipping -- I'd paid for 1 day -- was that once it ships, they will refund the $3.99.  So. . . . . now counting down to Nov 27. . . . .and I'll be away from home from about 7 a.m. to about 9 at night. 

They were very apologetic. . . . . 

So, did ANYBODY but Betsy get theirs?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey in California got hers...and I think maybe one other....

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sure, blame it on me.  I'm anxious to hear what you think when you see them in person. I'm still leaning towards the Vibe if it passes the Jesslyn test.
> 
> Betsy


Reviewed (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,133654.0.html)

Whew!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, the response I got about the shipping -- I'd paid for 1 day -- was that once it ships, they will refund the $3.99. So. . . . . now counting down to Nov 27. . . . .and I'll be away from home from about 7 a.m. to about 9 at night.
> 
> They were very apologetic. . . . .
> 
> So, did ANYBODY but Betsy get theirs?


Well, good news: It now says 'shipping soon'. Yay!  Still no S/N. . . . . .and I also got an email that seems unrelated to my request for reimbursement of the 1-day shipping fee, that says they're sorry it was late, high demand and all that, and they'll be posting a $10 promo credit to my account. So, not bad, that.


----------



## Thumper

Yep, they're giving us $10... I *really* hope mine ships in time to get it Monday instead of Tuesday, but I'm not holding my breath. At this point my only worry is that it'll come when I'm gone, and it will either sit there by the door, or UPS will send it back.

In other news, Best Buy, at least the one I live near, didn't get their shipment either...somehow I don't think Amazon is giving them $10 for the inconvenience, though...


----------



## sebat

I got the $10 promo as well. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thumper said:


> Yep, they're giving us $10... I *really* hope mine ships in time to get it Monday instead of Tuesday, but I'm not holding my breath. At this point my only worry is that it'll come when I'm gone, and it will either sit there by the door, or UPS will send it back.
> 
> In other news, Best Buy, at least the one I live near, didn't get their shipment either...somehow I don't think Amazon is giving them $10 for the inconvenience, though...


UPS didn't ask for a signature or anything. I'd let a neighbor you trust know that it's coming if you're not going to be home.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697

Just ordered the 32g wifi and even though the page said not shipping until the week of December 3 it said I should expect it next week!


----------



## stupidhuman

Got mine!
Using it to post this, my first post using FireHD8.9!


----------



## kfp10596

So I broke down and went to Best Buy and canceled my fire ordered at amazon.  I got the 32gb 8.9 fire.  I haven't had a chance to play much but it looks super cool.  I decided to give up the 4G in order to get it sooner.  I was being a bit impatient


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, kfp10596 and stupidhuman!

Be sure to give us your first impressions in the separate thread we've created.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> UPS didn't ask for a signature or anything. I'd let a neighbor you trust know that it's coming if you're not going to be home.
> 
> Betsy


If you know it will come UPS, go sign up for My UPS - or MyChoiceUPS - whatever it is, the free version has some limits on what you can schedule, but if there is no way for you to get it on the 27th (my birthday!!), then you can schedule delivery with the paid version. You also might try calling UPS once you get a tracking number too.


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy is correct.. mine is a 32gig.. but it seems that at least one 64 was delivered on time.. 

I was so happy to get mine a day early and before 3pm.. that meant I could leave home that day to work out and hit the grocery and today I got to help out at the shelter with a big mailing.  We got them all finished, too.. 25,000.  

I'll go to a different thread or start one, as I have a 4G question (or insecurity?).

Haven't had much time with it but it is a lovely device.  I DO feel the need of a cover and my DX Oberon is too large for it in terms of taking it away from home..

Anyway I really do feel for those being delayed.. I've been there and I know how frustrating it can be and they don't seem to realize that you buy a $500 plus item and they give you a delivery date and hey you may have a life and thus PLAN for that date.. and if they are late that can be troublesome and sometimes even if they suddenly ship early it can be a problem.

And I wasn't required to sign anything, either.  In fact on the tracking email they just put, "left on porch".  Clearly untrue and since I had heard the truck, I stashed the cat in a carrier and ran outside so he never came close to the front step/porch area..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did the Fire HD 8.9 have purple as a color option before?



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well good news this morning!  My 4G Fire has shipped and is now expected to be delivered TOMORROW!  Woo Hoo.  Got the 'welcome' email, a tracking email, and have a Serial Number.  Yay for Amazon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well good news this morning! My 4G Fire has shipped and is now expected to be delivered TOMORROW! Woo Hoo. Got the 'welcome' email, a tracking email, and have a Serial Number. Yay for Amazon!


*YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!*

See, you're coming off better. Free shipping, $10 credit and only a little late...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!*
> 
> See, you're coming off better. Free shipping, $10 credit and only a little late...
> 
> 
> Betsy


True enough! As usual, Amazon takes responsibility -- even if it's not completely their fault -- and steps it up.

And I ordered The Boy's St. Nicholas present on Wednesday and it's due Friday as well. . . . . he's named Nicholas so we always give him something for St. Nicholas Day (Dec 6) as well as Christmas. I figured it was easier to just send it here and let him take it with him early . . . he requested the Fire HD7 32GB. . . .so we'll get to play with our toys together tomorrow.  Maybe we'll even give the UPS guy some cookies.


----------



## intinst

No change in mine, still delivery date of 11/28, no email, no $10. Sigh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you contact them, intinst?  And even if you did, I'm thinking it's time to contact them again...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Intinst, what was your ORIGINAL delivery date -- like, from back in September when you first ordered it?  Has it changed from that?  (I looked back through this thread but it's not clear from your prior posts.)

But, yeah, I agree with Betsy -- if at some point is was promised for yesterday and you've heard nothing, it is probably time to contact them.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Intinst, what was your ORIGINAL delivery date -- like, from back in September when you first ordered it? Has it changed from that? (I looked back through this thread but it's not clear from your prior posts.)
> 
> But, yeah, I agree with Betsy -- if at some point is was promised for yesterday and you've heard nothing, it is probably time to contact them.


11/21/12. Did contact them and was told sorry about that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> 11/21/12. Did contact them and was told sorry about that.


Call 'em again.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How did you contact them? I got a response pretty quickly via email to my request for the refund of my $3.99 in free shipping. I used their contact form on the website and sent it as a problem with an order, which I referenced -- I said the problem was that the item was not delivered when promised (that was one of the choices), expressed my disappointment and specifically requested a refund of the $3.99. The response I got definitely addressed that issue:



> I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience you faced with the late delivery of your Kindle Fire HD. This is definitely not what we want our customer to experience.
> 
> This can happen due to less inventories of the device. I can completely understand the disappointment this may cause.
> 
> I understand you want to get refund for the extra amount you paid for one day shipping, unfortunately as the item has not shipped yet and we have not charged you for shipping yet, I'm unable to provide the shipping refund at the moment.
> 
> However I've created a followup once the item is shipped I'll refund the shipping charges for you.
> 
> Further I'll like to explain that mail stated other items included in your order except the Kindle Fire HD will be shipped to you on time.
> 
> Your order included a charger which has shipped to you already.
> 
> If any changes are made to your order now this may cause for more delays.
> 
> In addition to our large selection, one of the benefits we try very hard to offer our customers is convenience. I'm very sorry for the inconvenience you experienced in this case.
> 
> I'll write back to you after requesting refund for the shipping charges.


along with the usual: let us know if we can help you with anything else, did this answer your question, etc. It was 'signed' by Pradeep D.

The $10 credit offer came separately. And I'll respond to Pradeep if I don't see the $3.99 refund within a day or two of receiving the device.

So, I'm satisfied -- but sometimes it's hard to be clear by email so maybe an actual phone call would be the better option for you at this point.


----------



## intinst

This is the response e-mail I received:



> A Message from Amazon.com Customer Service
> From:
> Amazon.com Customer Service <[email protected]>
> To:	"intinst
> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have any more stock of  Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G LTE Wireless, Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 64 GB right now.
> Our supply of some items is limited, and these products sell out quickly. I realize this is disappointing news, and I'm sorry we had to cancel your order.
> I'm sorry I don't have better news. We hope to see you again soon.
> Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?
> 
> If yes, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A19VP0E152LMTI&k=hy
> If no, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A19VP0E152LMTI&k=hn
> Best regards,
> 
> Sam R.
> http://www.amazon.com


The order really wasn't cancelled; it's still on my order page. 
I did call and talked to Sam R. (female) in India or Pakistan. Guess I should try again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> This is the response e-mail I received:
> The order really wasn't cancelled; it's still on my order page.
> I did call and talked to Sam R. (female) in India or Pakistan. Guess I should try again.


Be very firm; say you know people who are getting shipping notices that ordered at the same time you did and that you want a refund of your shipping charge. Ask to speak to a supervisor if you have to.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I would definitely call again and point out that you PRE-ordered and had the 21st as your delivery date, so they've had since September (I assume) to build enough of this item.. this isn't a case of them running out and you having to wait.  The order was never cancelled and others are getting theirs.. you know of one that arrived on the 19th, several on the 20th and one REPLACEMENT that has arrived already!

Not sure if you can say it is available at Best Buy since I don't know your exact order (32 or 64)..

That email they sent was almost insulting, IMO.

Ann, very happy for you.. it will be a Fire Friday instead of Black Friday!


----------



## Seamonkey

Looks like next week for my cover(s).  The cat bed and the Marware cover arrived in Anaheim at UPS early today.. apparently they are travelling together.. they left Phoenix together, arrived in Vernon, CA together and now are together in Anaheim.. but won't be delivered until the 26th (they could be out on the truck tomorrow, seems to me).

The Amazon case seems to be caught in a time warp.. it left "US" and "arrived" in Chino, CA via FedEx two hours from now..  And per their estimation, they will sit on it for delivery on the 27th.

Of course both of those days I'll be out driving patients but hopefully all will survive on the front step.  I'll leave the screen unlocked and put out a note to put behind screen which should work for the covers if not the cat bed.

(these all sent with free super saver shipping but sometimes they go ahead and deliver early.)

I'd be happy with just one cover.. don't feel like I want to take a naked 8.9 out into the world.  Also need the case with me for checking out purses with the right size pocket.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's here!  Woo Hoo. . . .found our home wifi network, connected easily, connected to FB, now downloading the software update.

The Boy's HD7 is coming via lasership -- should be here sometime today.  My cover is due Monday.


----------



## Thumper

Nice. Mine shipped today, should be here tomorrow. Bonus--aside from the shipping refund and $10 credit--today a cover I'd had on my wish list arrived. No idea from whom because there was no shipping slip in the package, but hey...free cover.

Majorly relieved it'll get here before we head for SF in Tuesday morning.


----------



## littlemamacita

My status is still not yet shipped. I guess that's okay since I'm getting it delivered to work and I won't be there until Monday. The case, which was delivered last week, has been teasing me.

I did get the email for $10 promotional credit. Nice, but I still want my Fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Ann!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamonkey

Ann, that's just great!  Thumper that is interesting about the case!  Glad you will have it before you leave, won't have to stress about it while you are gone.

My Amazon cover was at FedEx yesterday with a delivery date of the 27th... but was in my mailbox today!  It IS slim and sleek but I think the Marware may feel better in my hands.. we will see in time.  But now I can go to Kohl's between 6am - 1pm Saturday when purses are on sale and see if there is one I like with a perfect section for the fire in a cover.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> No change in mine, still delivery date of 11/28, no email, no $10. Sigh.


SS/DD Same Stuff/Different Day.
Except for the emails, I have received a couple of apologetic ones of those, saying they'd refund my shipping costs if it ever gets shipped.


----------



## littlemamacita

Just got my shipping notice and my Fire is expected to arrive on Monday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

littlemamacita said:


> Just got my shipping notice and my Fire is expected to arrive on Monday!


Yay! Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper

Yay. Mine got here around 1:00 this afternoon, got it set up and took it to Starbucks. I think I might like it a bit more than the original Fire, simply for the size. Didn't get a chance to try the 4G, though, because I live in a cellular dead zone...but I'll take it with me to SF next week and play with it there, too.

Still don't know who sent the case, but it's awfully spiffy. And it's pink!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Thumper!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

That just makes me smile about the case, Thumper..

I took my Fire in the Amazon case and we got to try out a whole bunch of purses.. found two (and then narrowed it down) with great zipper pockets that fit well..  I THINK the Marware case will also fit, but will find that out when it arrives.

Like the voice and have actually used it.  Liking this device!!!


----------



## littlemamacita

It's here!  I got it around noon and took some of my lunch hour to set things up.  I still need to set up 4G, but I got it up and running with the newest update and downloaded some apps and books!  Can't wait to get home and play around with it some more!


----------



## ginaf20697

Got mine too. My eyes are crossing from all the things I've been putting on it!


----------



## Karen

I am so jealous.  My order still says delivery estimate Tues., Nov. 27, 2012 - Thurs., Nov. 29, 2012 by 8:00 PM.  Oh well, tap-tap-tap...........


----------



## Seamonkey

I got the Marware Revolve today.  First impression..pretty.. heavier than the Amazon, NOT sleek..  yes it turns the screen off and on but without using the elastic band seems like the cover might bounce and the display go on..  

I plan to carry it around for a day or so and then decide.  So far, not 100% sold on either cover.. guess I should check into the third cover people have discussed  VIBE??


----------



## Karen

My Kindle Fire is finally on its way!  Should have it by Wednesday evening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I bounced back and forth between ordering the Vibe and the Amazon...got the AmazonLocal offer for 30% off on an accessory, could have used it on either one.  I went for the Amazon finally because they finally offered a purple version, it sounded like it might have been even lighter than the Vibe, I don't like the elastic strap and I have Amazon covers for both my PW and my basic Kindle and like them both.

Congrats, Karen!!!!  Woohoo...won't be long now.

Betsy


----------



## pm1626

My new 8.9 HD Fire arrived last night.  I can't find a compatible Scrabble game for it.  My old 7" Fire also ran Enhanced Email which doesn't run on the new Fire.  Two of my favorites, I feel a new learning curve coming on.

Can anyone recommend replacements for Scrabble (not played online) or a good email program? Thanks


----------



## intinst

My Fire 4G LTE finally arrived today...Now if only I weren't too sick to want to play with it.


----------



## Karen

intinst said:


> My Fire 4G LTE finally arrived today...Now if only I weren't too sick to want to play with it.


 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pm1626 said:


> My new 8.9 HD Fire arrived last night. I can't find a compatible Scrabble game for it. My old 7" Fire also ran Enhanced Email which doesn't run on the new Fire. Two of my favorites, I feel a new learning curve coming on.
> 
> Can anyone recommend replacements for Scrabble (not played online) or a good email program? Thanks


I think the email app that comes preinstalled on the Fire HD is quite good and easy to set up, and you should try Word With Friends for the Fire.


Betsy


----------



## pm1626

Thank you, Betsy.  I'll give the word game and email a try.


----------



## Jesslyn

pm1626 said:


> My new 8.9 HD Fire arrived last night. I can't find a compatible Scrabble game for it. My old 7" Fire also ran Enhanced Email which doesn't run on the new Fire. Two of my favorites, I feel a new learning curve coming on.
> 
> Can anyone recommend replacements for Scrabble (not played online) or a good email program? Thanks


Just so you know, although Words with Friends is a great game, it is played online. A straight Scrabble knock-off is Wordsmith Free


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> Just so you know, although Words with Friends is a great game, it is played online. A straight Scrabble knock-off is Wordsmith Free


You're right, of course, forgot that WWF needs a WiFi connection. Sorry, pm1626!

Betsy


----------



## sebat

I received my Fire around noon today! Love it so far!!! 

I've been trying to figure out how to allow outside apps. I downloaded the Facebook app from Amazon, when I opened it there was a pop up saying I was using an outdated app but that it was an outside source that was trying to up a date the app so it wouldn't let it up date.



Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sebat,

glad it came and you love it!

Swipe down from the top of the screen to access the settings menu.  Tap on "More" in the upper right hand corner to get to Settings, then Device > Allow installation of applications from unknown sources.

Betsy


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sebat,
> 
> Swipe down from the top of the screen to access the settings menu. Tap on "More" in the upper right hand corner to get to Settings, then Device > Allow installation of applications from unknown sources.
> 
> Betsy


Just what I needed. Thanks. 
Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karen

It's here, Yay! Wow, it's so much faster than my dell streak.  As the Fedex man 
gave me the box, he said "Merry Christmas!"


----------

